
Snapchat Is in Talks for Big Ad Deals Ahead of IPO - surement
http://www.wsj.com/articles/snapchat-parent-looks-to-boost-ad-spend-ahead-of-ipo-1485340381
======
trims
That will surely get the kids to stop using it and move on to the next great
social media platform.

